# NAS Corpus Christi - Short short airshow



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

The cloud cover varied between 500 and 800 feet, so only a few planes took to the sky (for very short flights), but I entertained myself by taking some "name that plane" shots...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

The F-22 from that air show flew over me near SPID Thursday afternoon. Loud!


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

P-51D
?
L-39
UH-60
?
PB-1J/B-25 "Devil Dog"
MV-22

Great Photos!


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Nice job, Miller. 
Number three is the sleek little F-5. 
The fifth is mv-22, showing some detail under the side of the cockpit I had not noticed before today - probably because I had never seen one up close.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Here's one that might be tough ...maybe. I have seen this aircraft around for years, but never noticed that this piece is clearly visible from quite a distance.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ah...the F-5...indeed a little lower angle showing the intake would have given it away! That air splitter is unique. The last pic is familiar, but I can't put my finger on it. I feel like I'm looking at an intercooler or something like that. Maybe looking in one of the engine nacelles of the MV-22?


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

It's on the UH-60, probably part of the cooling system? It's on the side toward the rear of the engine where there is a window cut out of the skin. I hope to go again today with better weather and do the traditional photos.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

My my my! I have wished for years to catch the F-22 in action, and to see the Osprey perform as well. The Osprey was impressive but the Raptor blew me away. I didn't think jets could move like that! The Blue Angels had an extremely clean show, as usual.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow! P-51 and the Blue Angels look tight!


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

We had breezy conditions, but that didn't seem to put them off at all!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like that first Blue Angels shot. Nice work.


----------

